# Clothes Dryer Makeup Air



## jar546 (Oct 18, 2019)

Is the 200cfm clothes dryer limit before makeup air only for gas dryers?


----------



## jeffc (Oct 18, 2019)

We enforce the 2015 IMC Sec. 504.6, Makeup Air, on all dryers.


----------



## e hilton (Oct 18, 2019)

jeffc said:


> We enforce the 2015 IMC Sec. 504.6, Makeup Air, on all dryers.


Do you impose makeup air for an electric kitchen stove?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 18, 2019)

The 200 cfm make up air requirement is for gas dryers only



e hilton said:


> Do you impose makeup air for an electric kitchen stove?



For the electric stove no but maybe for the exhaust hood/microwave installed above it if there are gas appliances in the home depending on the size of the exhaust system

G2407.4 (304.4) Makeup air provisions.
Where exhaust fans, clothes dryers and kitchen ventilation systems interfere with the operation of appliances, makeup air shall be provided.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 18, 2019)

e hilton said:


> Do you impose makeup air for an electric kitchen stove?


Over 400cfm


----------



## jeffc (Oct 18, 2019)

The dryer makeup air is to ensure an adequate volume of air to avoid overheating. The IMC does not state that this only applies to gas appliances.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 18, 2019)

mtlogcabin said:


> The 200 cfm make up air requirement is for gas dryers only
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, only for gas dryers but I am continually hearing about some applying that code for electric dryers.  The code is in the Fuel Gas section of the IRC and FBC/Residential.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 18, 2019)

jeffc said:


> The dryer makeup air is to ensure an adequate volume of air to avoid overheating. The IMC does not state that this only applies to gas appliances.



So you apply the IMC to one and two-family dwellings?



So a louvered bifold door does the trick if it is a closet?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 18, 2019)

Correct
However a typical residential dryer exhaust system with multiple elbows will not exhaust 200 cfm.  

From Whirlpool
Dryer Airflow The airflow of a dryer depends on the design of the exhaust vent. Each dryer model has a maximum rated vent length, shown in the product literature that is supplied with each model, or on the Whirlpool.com website. The exhaust airflow of any Whirlpool produced dryer at the maximum rated vent length is at least 105 CFM. The maximum airflow is 230 CFM. This includes standard vent and long vent dryer models.


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 21, 2019)

So how do you know that the dryer exhaust or make-up air complies before they put in the dryer? Most final inspections do not have a dryer installed yet.


----------

